# This made me sad about UBer COrp and their disdain toward drivers :)



## Manoly (Feb 4, 2016)

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3256259\

copy and paste and driver discuss what you think


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Not even local drivers allowed in, how sad.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Paid for by the increase in SRFs.


----------



## Marcus DiVito (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

We all know who really financed this. No shame in TK's game.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

PUBLISHED: 12:29 EST, 1 October 2015 | UPDATED: 14:40 EST, 1 October 2015


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

Backdash said:


> PUBLISHED: 12:29 EST, 1 October 2015 | UPDATED: 14:40 EST, 1 October 2015


You out trollin on a Sunday?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

How is posting that the article is over a year old is trolling?
There is plenty of current news to be sad about.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

3 months old, but get your point. This news is worth seeing again though.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh hell, 
3 months old, not a year


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

SHOW ME THE MONEY! 
Once again this proves it pays to be an uber employee, but not a partner.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> SHOW ME THE MONEY!
> Once again this proves it pays to be an uber employee, but not a partner.


My belief is that Uber looks down on their drivers. Drivers are 2nd class citizens only to be tolerated (and not for long). My question for Uber is "who represents your profit center?" Figure that out and start kissing the ass of those people.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't CARE what they do for company celebrations. Just get the pay problems and driver saturation problems fixed.


----------

